# Possible infection of system

## AntonyMCs

Hello, recently I detectect an strange behavior in my system when doing su -, some weird stuff started to print in the console and some services started to stop.

It's running an apache2 with unconfigured phpmyadmin and phpAlbum, but it's looks like some strange code was retrieved from chromium-9999, so I'm not sure from where the attack come.

I have run chkrootkit and it detect some strange files. I attach the output and some other info i hope to be useful.

I would appreciate any help on this.

BR,

Tony

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

phpAlbum_v0.4.1.14.fix06.zip

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emerge -pv apache

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1  USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emerge -pv phpmyadmin

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.9.6  USE="-vhosts"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ls -l /bin/login

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30844 2009-12-17 14:16 /bin/login

tronybox ~ # md5sum /bin/login

48478b6327345951f1785cdca41a63a8  /bin/login

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tony@tronybox ~ $ su -                                                                                                                                       

Password:                                                                                                                                                    

-su: ekit-0: command not found                                                                                                                               

-su: /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.data: is a directory                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/null-auth.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `10'                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 2: `sleep(10);'                                                                                                                             

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/infinite-loop.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/big-response.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/basic-auth/basic-auth.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-auth.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-host.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/no-custom-header.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/re-login/resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-authorization.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-set-cookies.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/empty-content-type.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-no-authorization.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-check-cookies.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/logout/resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-query-utf8.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                            

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/worker-encoded.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                            

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/subworker-encoded.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-response.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/tripmine.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `'sys_get_temp_dir''                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 3: `if (!function_exists('sys_get_temp_dir')) {'                                                                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `)'                                                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 4: `if (!sys_get_temp_dir()) {'                                                                                                                                     

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/network-simulator.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/dromaeo/JSON.php: Permission denied                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/dromaeo/store.php: Permission denied                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/platform/mac/fast/loader/resources/mimeTypeExamples/example-php.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/history/back-to-post.php: Permission denied      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-css-and-invalid-type.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-css-and-invalid-type.php: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"Content-Type: text/css, 200904131203"'                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-css-and-invalid-type.php: line 2: `header("Content-Type: text/css, 200904131203");'                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-plain.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-plain.php: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"Content-Type: text/plain"'                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-plain.php: line 2: `header("Content-Type: text/plain");'                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-charset.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-charset.php: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"Content-Type: text/css; charset=utf-8"'                                                                                        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-charset.php: line 2: `header("Content-Type: text/css; charset=utf-8");'                                                                                                                  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/uri/css-href.php: Permission denied              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/uri/resources/print-uri.php: Permission denied   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/access-via-redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/manifest-redirect-2.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/print-uri.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/fail-on-update.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/manifest-redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/resource-redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/counter.php: Permission denied

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/fallback-redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/uncacheable-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/slow-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/resource-redirect-2.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/iframe.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/manifest.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/subresource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/setup.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/versioned-manifest.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/reconnect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/status-codes.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                     

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/event-stream.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                     

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/redirect-with-quotes.php: Permission denied 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/location-with-space.php: Permission denied  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/xhtml.php: Permission denied                

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/refresh-headers.php: Permission denied      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step3.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/referrer-result.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-external-url.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-result.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-http-url.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/check-query-param.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/404image.php: Permission denied   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step4.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/hang-connection.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/echo-query-param.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/stylesheet.php: Permission denied 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-about-blank.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step2.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/dns-prefetch-control.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/check-unnamed-file-included-in-formdata.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/redirect.php: Permission denied             

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/resources/referer-301-redir.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/resources/referer-303-redir.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/verify-ssl-enabled.php: Permission denied    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/subresources/protected-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/redirect-with-no-location-crash.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/protected-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/test2/protected-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                             

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/test2/basic-auth-testing.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                             

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/redirect-methods-result.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/othersubresources/protected-resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/basic-auth-testing.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                   

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/null-auth.php: Permission denied  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `10'                                                                                                             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php: line 2: `sleep(10);'                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/infinite-loop.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/big-response.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/basic-auth/basic-auth.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-auth.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                     

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-host.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/no-custom-header.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/re-login/resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                             

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-authorization.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-set-cookies.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/empty-content-type.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php: line 4: `$tmpFile = sys_get_temp_dir() . "/" . $_GET['filename'];'                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-no-authorization.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/redirect.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                      

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-check-cookies.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/logout/resource.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                               

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/post-target-policy-test.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/post-goback-same-url.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/goback-with-policydelegate.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-same-window-helper.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-reset-helper.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/back-send-referrer-helper.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-helper.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-query-utf8.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/worker-encoded.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                       

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/subworker-encoded.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-response.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                         

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/tripmine.php: Permission denied        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `'sys_get_temp_dir''                                                                                                                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php: line 3: `if (!function_exists('sys_get_temp_dir')) {'                                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 1: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 2: require_once: command not found                                                                                                                                             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `)'                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php: line 4: `if (!sys_get_temp_dir()) {'                                                                                                                                                

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/redirect.php: Permission denied        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/network-simulator.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                            

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart-nodashes.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                 

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                          

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart-wait-before-boundary.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                     

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/xssAuditor/resources/redir.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/empty-svg.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                           

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/showRefererImage.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                                    

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/credentials-in-referer-frame.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                        

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/view-source-no-refresh.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/credentials-in-referer.php: Permission denied                                                                                                                                              

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/redir.php: Permission denied  

-su: /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/manual-tests/timeout-test.php: Permission denied                

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: p: No such file or directory                                                                                                                            

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: ?php: No such file or directory                                                                                                                         

-su: /root/.bash_completion.d/dead.letter: line 159: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                  

-su: /root/.bash_completion.d/dead.letter: line 159: `http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php - willSendRequest <NSURLRequest URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php, main document URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/abort-should-cancel-load.html, http method GET> redirectResponse (null)'                                                                                                                                 

-su: /root/.bash_completion.d/nbech.res: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('                                                                      

-su: /root/.bash_completion.d/nbech.res: line 1: `BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)'                                                            

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0                                                                                                                                             

 *   Bringing down eth0                                                                                                                                      

 *     Stopping ifplugd on eth0 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0                                                                                                                                             

 *   Changing MAC address of eth0 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     changed to 00:A0:9A:E4:BE:A7                                                                                                                          

 *   Starting ifplugd on eth0 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...                                                                                                                                     

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.                                                                                       

 * WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.                                                                                           

rm: cannot remove `/var/log/apache2/*': No such file or directory

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tronybox ~ # chkrootkit                                                                                                                                      

ROOTDIR is `/'                                                                                                                                               

Checking `amd'... not found                                                                                                                                  

Checking `basename'... not infected                                                                                                                          

Checking `biff'... not found                                                                                                                                 

Checking `chfn'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `chsh'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `cron'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `crontab'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `date'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `du'... not infected                                                                                                                                

Checking `dirname'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `echo'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `egrep'... not infected                                                                                                                             

Checking `env'... not infected                                                                                                                               

Checking `find'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `fingerd'... not found                                                                                                                              

Checking `gpm'... not infected                                                                                                                               

Checking `grep'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `hdparm'... not found                                                                                                                               

Checking `su'... not infected                                                                                                                                

Checking `ifconfig'... not infected                                                                                                                          

Checking `inetd'... not tested                                                                                                                               

Checking `inetdconf'... not found                                                                                                                            

Checking `identd'... not found                                                                                                                               

Checking `init'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `killall'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `ldsopreload'... not infected                                                                                                                       

Checking `login'... not infected             

----------

## Jaglover

My first guess would be filesystem corruption. Any partitions getting full?

----------

## AntonyMCs

df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              69G   47G   19G  72% /

udev                   10M  144K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda2              40G   33G  4.6G  88% /mnt/datos

shm                   758M  272K  758M   1% /dev/shm

----------

## AntonyMCs

sorry, the info was truncated:

Checking `login'... not infected                                                                                                                             

Checking `ls'... not infected                                                                                                                                

Checking `lsof'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `mail'... not found                                                                                                                                 

Checking `mingetty'... not found                                                                                                                             

Checking `netstat'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `named'... not found                                                                                                                                

Checking `passwd'... not infected                                                                                                                            

Checking `pidof'... not infected                                                                                                                             

Checking `pop2'... not found                                                                                                                                 

Checking `pop3'... not found                                                                                                                                 

Checking `ps'... not infected                                                                                                                                

Checking `pstree'... not infected                                                                                                                            

Checking `rpcinfo'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `rlogind'... not found                                                                                                                              

Checking `rshd'... not found                                                                                                                                 

Checking `slogin'... not infected                                                                                                                            

Checking `sendmail'... not infected                                                                                                                          

Checking `sshd'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `syslogd'... not tested                                                                                                                             

Checking `tar'... not infected                                                                                                                               

Checking `tcpd'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `tcpdump'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `top'... not infected                                                                                                                               

Checking `telnetd'... not infected                                                                                                                           

Checking `timed'... not found                                                                                                                                

Checking `traceroute'... not found                                                                                                                           

Checking `vdir'... not infected                                                                                                                              

Checking `w'... not infected                                                                                                                                 

Checking `write'... not infected                                                                                                                             

Checking `aliens'... no suspect files                                                                                                                        

Searching for sniffer's logs, it may take a while... nothing found                                                                                           

Searching for HiDrootkit's default dir... nothing found                                                                                                      

Searching for t0rn's default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                                 

Searching for t0rn's v8 defaults... nothing found                                                                                                            

Searching for Lion Worm default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                              

Searching for RSHA's default files and dir... nothing found                                                                                                  

Searching for RH-Sharpe's default files... nothing found                                                                                                     

Searching for Ambient's rootkit (ark) default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                

Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while...                                                                                              

/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/services/.keep_sys-apps_dbus-0 /usr/lib/.keep /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.lock /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.data /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.data/.settings /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/.settings /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.equinox.app/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.equinox.app/.manager/.fileTableLock /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.namespaces.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.contributors.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.mainData.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTable.9 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTable.8 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTableLock /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.extraData.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.orphans.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.table.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.contributions.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.manager/.fileTable.7 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.manager/.fileTable.6 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.manager/.fileTableLock /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.bundledata.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.state.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/72/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/127/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/95/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/32/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/104/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/75/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/74/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/76/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/79/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/124/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/14/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/62/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/66/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/15/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.lazy.2 /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/.eclipseproduct /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.debug_3.5.0.v20090526/.api_description /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.intro.universal_3.2.300.v20090526/.api_description /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.intro.universal_3.2.300.v20090526/.options /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench.compatibility_3.2.0.I20090429-1800/.api_description /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility.registry_3.2.200.v20090429-1800/.api_description /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.build_3.5.1.R35x_20090820/.api_description /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.build_3.5.1.R35x_20090820/.options /usr/lib/openldap/openldap/.keep_net-nds_openldap-0 /usr/lib/locale/.keep_sys-libs_glibc-2.2 /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/.keep_dev-lang_ruby-1.8 /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/i686-linux/.keep_dev-lang_ruby-1.8 /usr/lib/ConsoleKit/run-session.d/.keep_sys-auth_consolekit-0 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Git/.packlist /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/.packlist /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/auto/Image/Magick/.packlist /usr/lib/ccache/bin/.keep_dev-util_ccache-0 /lib/udev/devices/.keep_sys-fs_udev-0 /lib/udev/state/.keep_sys-fs_udev-0 /lib/rcscripts/net/.keep /lib/rcscripts/sh/.keep /lib/rcscripts/.keep /lib/rcscripts/awk/.keep                                            

/usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.data /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/profileRegistry/SDKProfile.profile/.data/.settings /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/p2/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/.settings /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.equinox.app/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/.manager /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/72/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/127/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/95/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/32/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/104/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/75/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/74/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/76/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/79/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/124/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/14/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/62/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/66/1/.cp /usr/lib/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/15/1/.cp                                                                                                                                            

Searching for LPD Worm files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                                       

Searching for Ramen Worm files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                                     

Searching for Maniac files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                                         

Searching for RK17 files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                                           

Searching for Ducoci rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                                

Searching for Adore Worm... nothing found                                                                                                                    

Searching for ShitC Worm... nothing found                                                                                                                    

Searching for Omega Worm... nothing found                                                                                                                    

Searching for Sadmind/IIS Worm... nothing found                                                                                                              

Searching for MonKit... nothing found                                                                                                                        

Searching for Showtee... nothing found                                                                                                                       

Searching for OpticKit... nothing found                                                                                                                      

Searching for T.R.K... nothing found                                                                                                                         

Searching for Mithra... nothing found                                                                                                                        

Searching for LOC rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                                   

Searching for Romanian rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                              

Searching for Suckit rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                                

Searching for Volc rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                                  

Searching for Gold2 rootkit... nothing found                                                                                                                 

Searching for TC2 Worm default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                               

Searching for Anonoying rootkit default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                      

Searching for ZK rootkit default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                             

Searching for ShKit rootkit default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                          

Searching for AjaKit rootkit default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                         

Searching for zaRwT rootkit default files and dirs... nothing found                                                                                          

Searching for Madalin rootkit default files... nothing found                                                                                                 

Searching for Fu rootkit default files... nothing found                                                                                                      

Searching for ESRK rootkit default files... nothing found                                                                                                    

Searching for rootedoor... nothing found                                                                                                                     

Searching for ENYELKM rootkit default files... nothing found                                                                                                 

Searching for common ssh-scanners default files... nothing found                                                                                             

Searching for suspect PHP files... /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/null-auth.php                                                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php                                                                                                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/infinite-loop.php 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/big-response.php  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/basic-auth/basic-auth.php                                                                                                                                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-auth.php     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-host.php     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php                                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/no-custom-header.php                                                                                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/re-login/resource.php                                                                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-authorization.php                                                                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-set-cookies.php                                                                                                                                                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/empty-content-type.php                                                                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php                                                                                                                               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache.php                                                                                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-no-authorization.php                                                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/redirect.php      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-check-cookies.php                                                                                                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/logout/resource.php                                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-query-utf8.php       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/worker-encoded.php       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/subworker-encoded.php    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-response.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/tripmine.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/redirect.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/network-simulator.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/dromaeo/JSON.php                                                               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/chrome/test/data/dromaeo/store.php                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/platform/mac/fast/loader/resources/mimeTypeExamples/example-php.php                                                                                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/history/back-to-post.php                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-css-and-invalid-type.php                                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-text-plain.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/mime/resources/style-with-charset.php                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/uri/css-href.php                                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/uri/resources/print-uri.php                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/access-via-redirect.php                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/manifest-redirect-2.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/print-uri.php                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/fail-on-update.php                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/manifest-redirect.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/resource-redirect.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/counter.php                        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/fallback-redirect.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/uncacheable-resource.php           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/slow-resource.php                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/resource-redirect-2.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/iframe.php                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/manifest.php                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/subresource.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/auth/setup.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/appcache/resources/versioned-manifest.php             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/reconnect.php                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/status-codes.php                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/eventsource/resources/event-stream.php                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/redirect-with-quotes.php                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/location-with-space.php                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/xhtml.php                                        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/refresh-headers.php                              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step3.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/referrer-result.php                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-external-url.php           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-result.php                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-http-url.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/check-query-param.php                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/404image.php                           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step4.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/hang-connection.php                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/echo-query-param.php                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/stylesheet.php                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-to-about-blank.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/redirect-step2.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/dns-prefetch-control.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/resources/check-unnamed-file-included-in-formdata.php                                                                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/misc/redirect.php                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/resources/referer-301-redir.php                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/resources/referer-303-redir.php                   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/ssl/verify-ssl-enabled.php                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/subresources/protected-resource.php 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/redirect-with-no-location-crash.php 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/protected-resource.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/test2/protected-resource.php        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/test2/basic-auth-testing.php        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/redirect-methods-result.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/othersubresources/protected-resource.php                                                                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/loading/resources/basic-auth-testing.php              

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/null-auth.php                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/workers/resources/endless-response.php 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/infinite-loop.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/big-response.php             

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/basic-auth/basic-auth.php    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-auth.php                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/echo-host.php                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-invalidation.php                                                                                                                                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/no-custom-header.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/re-login/resource.php        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-authorization.php                                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-set-cookies.php 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/empty-content-type.php       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-preflight-cache-timeout.php                                                                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/access-control-basic-prefligh

t-cache.php                                                                                                                                                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-no-authorization.php                                                                                                                                                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/redirect.php                 

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/cross-origin-check-cookies.php                                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/logout/resource.php          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/post-target-policy-test.php      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/post-goback-same-url.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/goback-with-policydelegate.php   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-same-window-helper.php                                                                                                                                                            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-reset-helper.php     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/back-send-referrer-helper.php    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/navigation/resources/no-referrer-helper.php           

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-query-utf8.php                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/worker-encoded.php                  

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/subworker-encoded.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/workers/resources/xhr-response.php                    

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/tripmine.php                                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/portabilityLayer.php                        

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/reset-temp-file.php                         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/redirect.php                                

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/resources/network-simulator.php                       

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart-nodashes.php            

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart.php                     

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/multipart/resources/multipart-wait-before-boundary.php

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/xssAuditor/resources/redir.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/empty-svg.php                      

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/showRefererImage.php               

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/credentials-in-referer-frame.php   

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/view-source-no-refresh.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/credentials-in-referer.php         

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/http/tests/security/resources/redir.php                          

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-9999/work/chromium-9999/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/manual-tests/timeout-test.php                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<p>Host: <?php                                                                                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

��������<?php                                                                                                                                                

http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php - willSendRequest <NSURLRequest URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php, main document URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/abort-should-cancel-load.html, http method GET> redirectResponse (null)                           

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<html manifest="resources/manifest-redirect.php">                                                                                                            

<html manifest="resources/fail-on-update.php">                                                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<html manifest="resources/versioned-manifest.php">                                                                                                           

<html manifest="resources/manifest-redirect-2.php">                                                                                                          

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<html manifest="fail-on-update.php">                                                                                                                         

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<html manifest="fail-on-update.php">                                                                                                                         

<html manifest="/resources/network-simulator.php?path=/appcache/resources/offline-access.manifest">                                                          

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

Hello, World!<?php                                                                                                                                           

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<html manifest="resources/fail-on-update.php">                                                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

http://127.0.0.1:8000/misc/resources/redirect-to-http-url.php - willSendRequest <NSURLRequest URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/misc/resources/redirect-to-http-url.php, main document URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/misc/will-send-request-returns-null-on-redirect.html, http method GET> redirectResponse (null)                   

 h(  ��������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������d����������������?��������$<?php                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

 h(  ��������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������d����������������?��������$<?php                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

echo hex2bin("47494638396158001f00e60000000000c5dddd00569ecc3300a91700b5aa9d002066709f9eefefef585c99777c7cd08445393b3b5d61610aa4d4ae6742000a49e0620ed3e5e5b3cfcfffffff004e8f0e8cc8c14d19e59d6ce15a0a72777786aeae171a1a33ccffe6e6e6e76c27d5dede293b667f8c8ce45201bdcece27305dadbfc224587ef38538921b10484b4bc96e65262929e36414f3f7f7003d7463ccec96d9eb899696ffb7779ca3a3804c39ccccccdeececc16114006dab0e0f0fd34707f0691fbebdb70099cc66666694a6a6c52007fdecae105f84afb6b6af7860ab9a86ec6b1bda8f6c587388fccaa3cedddd42b1de669999c2c7c7a6b7b7f98c4f3171aaef7425de6c16a755213379a5de9465003077be16070040873f4444dad5d2c4783edfdfdf515353f99e559bbbbbe5efef8fa3a3dd7f243d6082cfbcacde4a06ea7a1800213eefc089df5308953811ad7752e75a08a25733bf310713afe0c79e6d0066993333333e3e770f75b4c1d6d6003366a3c4d41e1f1f18738fd53b0cc39f7ef06613f28031ef905821f9040514001d002c0000000058001f000007ff801d82138485868788898a8b8c8d8e868291844b1295969798999a9b9c9d9e9776262678a4a48592762e14abacadaeafb0b1b2b3b4ac2674062f1502bc3939754c76131d84aab5c7c8c9b1087c5bac62060659d315bb02bfc0248412cadddeb4aa5638ce6109d15757d359d6d77570318408dff3f4ac0553676536b8e7e8ea49466854710723de321bb4ba74a9a7cc850b2b67ce70a103219a457449ca0899414680053870ec2c3146018049005a7a68a1a54001c3642e9c708978a646c512217286309266c6172f5972380029218c2b95ab90ca5b856021ab964e29c8434881ea5257087ab06abab5cbd5552e8ce03833254204374530cc58fb078a9f3e0fffe4e4b0e0c0810592ac9052e891674e1e0d1468e4f9fbb4af0e1b08502ab09147cb1c043abad00040e1c70fbe2a54041efca3b2dfaf2e10886db143cd071428a040f9f2450a0f1e7d92d49dedc0451887b87b3070d8638e07dd2e74f4f00000b7821f2e7ea87001c0860b150a5c3010a1824603e10c7a289803c2a170e22e142cc7ed1001822217f6ec79dda7bdfbd73cda34f0e183f68d25b77113d9ed627fffdd00b0c000034e38d45278003ac44074c789f0830e2228509c072ae8c000710212782079b67950c41ba5a961561b2492e8de0829c8e1007df509738379e6ed17230308c8a8030d4dc1a8c10f0834d04062e6a9f04318d33146a00e2a845194ff04001071a3926168a04118545679030845ec90818866655062897da841400a7ab0e883284555b91f956bae2918034952a9010b3a1c160600543a9107032c8010461e22fc19e89c0286f16692525669650f5cb460d614537c29a99804ac51430d2ae801c60601dce0e9a7a0867a9fa8a47aba44a99f9e9a2aaa57c6016904638c91c108927ef9c61b030cb0c31a2a1c70801d9f042becb099f4b080acb046406bad25eea0eb0733a49144134d4c40ecb5d87252c018119801e9081944c02c89a6a521440f64e440ed044bb4ebeebbf0c62befbced3e2102bdf1ca0044bb76b83ac2085364904159e3f61181154a88a08bbad506e030090e474c8209123f1c71ff001347fc44c51b476cd9c319430c31c640383c47c90138b18059ff021c29b3471c2185146cdc51815cebda210c0026d8c182082270c0820a768831871d96e96c870c428b20060773e860c20400ccc181164a73c0c10f4cb320c31c62d80140d1576bf1840e5edbd1c31890ce3a02b7b5f611b3147ef8f1c01072313c41c45a6860020013e8204600003c6174001f3bac830c11efcdc2e03c8b0180c73f04f034c460138e380b140790790026b07186b2234430c5b225ce4d376a289c90f7ba118b3087085a105ef21cface8178e50e0380f213507350f2e4404ceef0c740ccd1eec94b00b004095ae8300709cc2f41841b67b85d16ea7db4e0fd07e0a3f6c5ff09d7e8ed2e0928c9b0c4e2cd3f41030b4b34f083bbec93f083f273d0d0fc1293b96b19ffca5b02eed0f7bce7018006f96b57012e70bad27dab4466c08204b1900234a081015c20df35a8450210781004d1f360d058e0051038417a2ce08e08d1a60019a0b0840000c1643ee8c20620d0830d101a0768f00316a410043914811d16b8077099ae816d88e004b130873bdce105bae0850038f8411028a0841fb44115b5a8458528c4065e042318bd48c62e8c918c620ca31a6db0c001948e74ff6ac300b010843a06810157780135a4c8412fd280034e28a3200749c8421a72905b58a0c0c2d5b27f0dc08e41d8c305eeb08e6a54230ad402830736b9854d7af2a993a00ca5284749ca522692000370141c1d992bf5eca10f54084125ab71006a1da094b8fc248c76c9cb5efaf2975d28400a82300511b9ed5fae74657b70a002759ca0961d68c20640f0cb6a5af39ad8ec65178830cc2998a1050dfc97199269860cb4a705177<?ND  eady r c:\booom y "c:\booom"... 39ef8bce7f30ab0022458e19f00b50212064ad0816200030528402ddb1989773af4a1108da844274ad18a5a34a2910804003b");               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

Policy delegate: attempt to load http://127.0.0.1:8000/misc/resources/redirect-to-external-url.php with navigation type 'link clicked' originating from HTML > #document                                                                                                                                                  

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                               

----------

## AntonyMCs

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<p>Host: <?php                                                                                                                                               

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

��������<?php                                                                                                                                                

http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php - willSendRequest <NSURLRequest URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/resources/endlessxml.php, main document URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/xmlhttprequest/abort-should-cancel-load.html, http method GET> redirectResponse (null)                           

Policy delegate: attempt to load http://127.0.0.1:8000/navigation/resources/post-target-policy-test.php with navigation type 'back/forward'                  

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

CONSOLE MESSAGE: line 1: Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL http://localhost:8080/security/resources/empty-svg.php from frame with URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/security/xss-DENIED-getSVGDocument-object.html. Domains, protocols and ports must match.                                                     

<script src="https://127.0.0.1:8443/security/resources/redir.php?url=http://127.0.0.1:8080/security/mixedContent/resources/script.js"></script>              

<script src="http://127.0.0.1:8080/security/resources/redir.php?url=https://127.0.0.1:8443/security/mixedContent/resources/script.js"></script>              

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

CONSOLE MESSAGE: line 1: Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL http://localhost:8080/security/resources/empty-svg.php from frame with URL http://127.0.0.1:8000/security/xss-DENIED-getSVGDocument-iframe.html. Domains, protocols and ports must match.                                                     

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

// source/credits: "Algorithm": http://www.codingforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10531

<?php                                                                                                                                                        

540701b093fc1626e07acb781562c043verify-ssl-enabled.php                                                                                                       

(Fhn  ��  �     ( �����������������������������7770sss8X�p�����0SSSSSp33333033�▒;;;;�����                                                                    

                                                                                         p                                                                   

                                                                                          ;;��                                                               

                                                                                              p7�{������������������������������������������������(@Oh�o�����`���ߟ�������w���Go@o������_x���ߠ��h��p��`_`������8_��?�����@g��������p��/WpO�� o�_�x�Pp�o��?_HpP`�p����0`w�h�/Xp���/H�?H�?O�0P�0P�0W�/W�/h�h�@�P �O�_(�O�O�O�������/,,,09:;STߏ�Ѐ����pp�?`0_po��p���π�ߠ��Po�/Po��Џ�                                                                                                        

▒X         )*+,,-X▒XX&

�����������������������������������������������( @���������������������������78ssssssssss�777777777777770ssssssssp�sp7777YYYW71��������sp       YYYYYYYYYYYYW71������������spYYYYYYYYYYYYW71����������sp     YYYP3333370333333333sq333333333333�03333033;;3�����������;;;;;;;;;;;8{p�����������w0;;;;;;;;;0{�����������8;;;;;;;{�������;;;;8�p0����w�;{����▒{p0���������������������������������������������( �00?phpGoPh?_p@_p`X`�����������������`p@8@ x�?h����������_P_���0(0x�w���Џ����0Xo�������ψ�P�����/Wo��� ▒ �����Ј�@w����o��������?`�����0W������P�����Pw�������������`��`�����O`p▒? ������ @PO����o��x����O8@���@`pg�p�//���X�_�g�0gP�����p��o�W�OOpX�`�����P�x�_� Po_�����p��0▒?�@�0(�00� P�X�g�p�x�h���@�O�@�?�?▒�/0�/?�W�x������? �0/�Ho���/Po���Oo���0���/Xp_�PoOoHo/@p/???▒@�@�����0`p������߰�����ߏ��Ho8o /� /?�0w�/_��߰��߰�����`�� Xp/_p/g�p�����0`p���������Oo@h���o�����PpOo������_pOh                                                                    

                                                                                         m�j�   l�/J������[�[�����[���������LLLL����������                   

(Fhn  ��  �     ( �����������������������������7770sss8X�p�����0SSSSSp33333033�▒;;;;�����                                                                    

                                                                                         p                                                                   

                                                                                          ;;��                                                               

                                                                                              p7�{������������������������������������������������(@Oh�o�����`���ߟ�������w���Go@o������_x���ߠ��h��p��`_`������8_��?�����@g��������p��/WpO�� o�_�x�Pp�o��?_HpP`�p����0`w�h�/Xp���/H�?H�?O�0P�0P�0W�/W�/h�h�@�P �O�_(�O�O�O�������/,,,09:;STߏ�Ѐ����pp�?`0_po��p���π�ߠ��Po�/Po��Џ�                                                                                                        

▒X         )*+,,-X▒XX&

�����������������������������������������������( @���������������������������78ssssssssss�777777777777770ssssssssp�sp7777YYYW71��������sp       YYYYYYYYYYYYW71������������spYYYYYYYYYYYYW71����������sp     YYYP3333370333333333sq333333333333�03333033;;3�����������;;;;;;;;;;;8{p�����������w0;;;;;;;;;0{�����������8;;;;;;;{�������;;;;8�p0����w�;{����▒{p0���������������������������������������������( �00?phpGoPh?_p@_p`X`�����������������`p@8@ x�?h����������_P_���0(0x�w���Џ����0Xo�������ψ�P�����/Wo��� ▒ �����Ј�@w����o��������?`�����0W������P�����Pw�������������`��`�����O`p▒? ������ @PO����o��x����O8@���@`pg�p�//���X�_�g�0gP�����p��o�W�OOpX�`�����P�x�_� Po_�����p��0▒?�@�0(�00� P�X�g�p�x�h���@�O�@�?�?▒�/0�/?�W�x������? �0/�Ho���/Po���Oo���0���/Xp_�PoOoHo/@p/???▒@�@�����0`p������߰�����ߏ��Ho8o /� /?�0w�/_��߰��߰�����`�� Xp/_p/g�p�����0`p���������Oo@h���o�����PpOo������_pOh                                                                    

                                                                                         m�j�   l�/J������[�[�����[���������LLLL����������                   

ELF�4(  GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!44,4/5ccEp    ���php_scandir.cELF$)4(U��WVS��                                                                                                                                                           

  �������������E����E������u9u�}3�}                                                                                                                          

                                   }�u���U����ș�}��E���W���9u�}��uߋU��t8;u���&~,�U)��M▒+M�9�}�E                                                              

                                                                                               ��                                                            

ELFh4(  U��WVS����U                                                                                                                                          

                   �u�������@1����:t�Ƅ�������:u���th�;t]�������u;����:t#���������t�����������u���؁�[^_]Ã��������u��;u��1��ڋ����GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pi�gdhelpers.cphp_gd_gd_strtok_rman2html.cpp: In function 'char* scan_escape_direct(char*, QCString&)':                                                        

ELFX@4(                                                                                                                                                      

      ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzAECRMuNuOEPiXia1a2a3a4a5a6a7a8a9aeatfffiflmunuoepixiChiEtaEthOhmPhiPsiRhoTaua10a11a12a13a14a15a16a17a18a19a20a21a22a23a24a25a26a27a28a29a30a31a32a33a34a35a36a37a38a39a40a41a42a43a44a45a46a47a48a49a50a51a52a53a54a55a56a57a58a59a60a61a62a63a64a65a66a67a68a69a70a71a72a73a74a75a76a77a78a79a81a82a83a84a97a98a99barchietaethffifflmu1onephipsirhosixtautwoyenBetaEuroIotaZetaa100a101a102a103a104a105a106a107a108a109a110a111a112a117a118a119a120a121a122a123a124a125a126a127a128a129a130a131a132a133a134a135a136a137a138a139a140a141a142a143a144a145a146a147a148a149a150a151a152a153a154a155a156a157a158a159a160a161a162a163a164a165a166a167a168a169a170a171a172a173a174a175a176a177a178a179a180a181a182a183a184a185a186a187a188a189a190a191a192a193a194a195a196a197a198a199a200a201a202a203a204betacentclubfivefouriotalessninephi1plusringzerozeta.nullAlphaAringDeltaGammaKappaOmegaSigmaThetaThornUringacutealephalphaanglearingbrevecaroncoloncommadeltaeightequalfrancgammagraveheartkappaminusomegasevensigmaslashspacespadethetathornthreetildeunionuringAacuteAbreveAgraveAsmallAtildeBsmallCacuteCcaronCsmallDcaronDcroatDsmallEacuteEcaronEgraveEsmallFsmallGbreveGsmallHsmallIacuteIgraveIsmallJsmallKsmallLacuteLambdaLcaronLslashLsmallMsmallNacuteNcaronNsmallNtildeOacuteOgraveOslashOsmallOtildePsmallQsmallRacuteRcaronRsmallSacuteScaronSsmallTcaronTsmallUacuteUgraveUsmallVsmallWsmallXsmallYacuteYsmallZacuteZcaronZsmallaacuteabreveagraveatildebulletcacuteccarondaggerdcarondcroatdegreedividedollareacuteecaronegraveemdashendashexclamfloringbrevehypheniacuteigravelacutelambdalcaronlslashmacronminutenacutencaronntildeoacuteogonekograveomega1oslashotildeperiodracutercaronrupiahsacutescaronsecondsigma1tcarontheta1uacuteugraveyacutezacutezcaron.notdefAEsmallAmacronAogonekEmacronEogonekEpsilonImacronIogonekOEsmallOmacronOmicronUmacronUogonekUpsilonamacronaogonekarrowupbraceexcedilladiamonddmacrondotmathelementemacroneogonekepsilongreaterimacroniogoneklozengenbspaceomacronomicrononehalfpercentproductradicalsectionsimilarumacronuogonekupsilonCcedillaEthsmallIfrakturRfrakturScedillaUpsilon1asteriskccedillacurrencydieresisdotlessiellipsisemptysetfractiongradientinfinityintegralmultiplynotequalonethirdquestionquotedblscedillasterlingsuchthatAdieresisEdieresisIdieresisOdieresisRingsmallUdieresisYdieresisadieresisampersandangleleftapplelogoarrowbotharrowdownarrowleftasuperiorbackslashbraceleftbrokenbarbsuperiorcongruentcopyrightdaggerdbldotaccentdsuperioredieresisesuperioridieresisincrementisuperiorlessequallogicalorlsuperiormsuperiornotsubsetnsuperiorodieresisoneeighthonefittedosuperioroverscoreparagraphparenleftplusminusquoteleftradicalexrsuperiorsemicolonssuperiorsummationthereforetrademarktsuperiortwothirdsudieresisuniversalydieresisAcutesmallAringsmallBrevesmallCaronsmallEdotaccentGravesmallIdotaccentThornsmallTildesmallZdotaccentanglerightarrowdbluparrowrightasciitildebracerightcirclepluscircumflexedotaccentexclamdownfiguredashgermandblsintegralbtintegralexintegraltplogicalandlogicalnotnotelementnumbersignonequarterparenrightquoterightregisteredunderscorezdotaccentAacutesmallAcircumflexAgravesmallAtildesmallEacutesmallEcircumflexEgravesmallIacutesmallIcircumflexIgravesmallLslashsmallMacronsmallNtildesmallOacutesmallOcircumflexOgoneksmallOgravesmallOslashsmallOtildesmallScaronsmallUacutesmallUcircumflexUgravesmallYacutesmallZcaronsmallacircumflexapproxequalarrowvertexasciicircumbraceleftbtbracelefttpbracketleftcommaaccentecircumflexequivalenceexclamsmallexistentialfiveeighthsicircumflexocircumflexoneinferioroneoldstyleonesuperiorordfeminineparenleftbtparenleftexparenlefttppartialdiffperthousandquotesinglesixinferiorsixoldstylesixsuperiortwoinferiortwooldstyletwosuperiorucircumflexweierstrassCedillasmallGcommaaccentKcommaaccentLcommaaccentNcommaaccentRcommaaccentScommaaccentTcommaaccentarrowdblbotharrowdbldownarrowdblleftarrowhorizexasteriskmathbraceleftmidbracerightbtbracerighttpbracketrightcentinferiorcentoldstylecentsuperiorfiveinferiorfiveoldstylefivesuperiorfourinferiorfouroldstylefoursuperiorgcommaaccentgreaterequalhungarumlautintersectionkcommaaccentlcommaaccentncommaaccentnineinferiornineoldstyleninesuperiorordmasculineparenrightbtparenrightexparenrighttppropersubsetproportionalquestiondownquotedblbasequotedblleftrcommaaccentreflexsubsetregistersansscommaaccentseveneighthstcommaaccentthreeeighthszeroinferiorzerooldstylezerosuperiorCcedillasmallDieresissmallOhungarumlautUhungarumlautarrowdblrightbracerightmidbracketleftbtbracketleftexbracketlefttpcolonmonetarycommainferiorcommasuperiorcopyrightsanseightinferioreightoldstyleeightsuperiorguillemotleftguilsinglleftohungarumlautperpendicularquestionsmallquotedblrightregisterserifseveninferiorsevenoldstylesevensuperiorthreeinferiorthreeoldstylethreequartersthreesuperiortrademarksansuhungarumlautAdieresissmallDotaccentsmallEdieresissmallIdieresissmallOdieresissmallUdieresissmallYdieresissmallampersandsmallbracketrightbtbracketrightexbracketrighttpcarriagereturncirclemultiplycopyrightserifdollarinferiordollaroldstyledollarsuperiorguillemotrightguilsinglrighthypheninferiorhyphensuperioronedotenleaderperiodcenteredperiodinferiorperiodsuperiorpropersupersetquotesinglbasereflexsupersettrademarkseriftwodotenleaderCircumflexsmallexclamdownsmallAcircumflexsmallEcircumflexsmallIcircumflexsmallOcircumflexsmallUcircumflexsmallHungarumlautsmallparenleftinferiorparenleftsuperiorquestiondownsmallparenrightinferiorparenrightsuperiorthreequartersemdashk4h�l9��                                                                                                                                                           

ELF\4(  U��WVS���M�>�������A�������&t                                                                                                                        

                                     �����:u���)��U���)�t9�M                                                                                                 

                                                            �1���t������������u���+u                                                                         

                                                                                    ��M���[^_]�1������}                                                      

                                                                                                       ��)M��U��B��[^_]É�����GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack�!��,�/5E��    D��                                                                  

                                                                                           �strlcat.cphp_strlcatIn file included from ../../khtml/html/html_elementimpl.h:27,                                                                                                                                             

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/openssl/openssl.c: In function 'php_openssl_x509_from_zval':                                        

EL4(    U��VS�u                                                                                                                                              

               �E����t7���t(������t!��������u���t�֍2[^]Ë��������t������u���GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack^!��,�/5��Ep�    ���                                                                                                                  

                                           ^strlcpy.cphp_strlcpyELF4(�L$����q�U��Q�Y]�a��%                                                                   

                                                                                          ?                                                                  

                                                                                           :                                                                 

                                                                                            ;                                                                

                                                                                             I@$                                                             

                                                                                                >

                                                                                                A

   �!��,�/5E��  D��

                   �strlcat.cphp_strlcatELF�    4(

                                                        U��WVS��l���������$�������������t

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/gd/libgd/gd.c: In function 'gdImageConvolution':

ELF�4(  GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!44,4/5ccEp    ���php_scandir.cELF�4(

                                                                                                                                                        U��WVS��                                                                                                                                                          

   ��������������������������9�t+�ۍ�&u(�4$�v��������<$�������                                                                                                

������Ѓ�$[]É\�D$T�E                                          [^_]�9�u�f��؍�������&�������U��S��$�]��\�D$T��$�������y                                         

                   �$�����1�y���U��S���D$��$������Å�x,�D�D$T�$��������؃�[]É$�����������؃�[]�U��WVS��|���������������ǍE��D�t$�$������������xS;]�tX���������������\�D$�4$�������xb�E�%�=�t�D$��4$�������x��Ѓ�|[^_]�;}�u��ǡ�D$                                                                                               

                                                              �DA�D$�$@�����1��ơ�D$                                                                          

                                                                                   �D?�D$�$�����1���U��WVS���D$�$������Å�x_�$�������xK�$�������t&x;�$�������t&t+�$������ƅ����������▒�U                                                                                                                                    

                         �21��[^_]É$������}��E�/dev�E�/pty�E��E�                                                                                             

ELF                                                                                                                                                          

   4(                                                                                                                                                        

        U��WVS��                                                                                                                                             

                ��vU��▒���zt6�:u1����t'�B��t �B�E                                                                                                            

                                                 �D�t$�B�$����h����▒9ww���                                                                                   

                                                                          [^_]�U��S����t*�{v$��▒��Ѐxt�����▒9Kw�[]�U��WVS��                                   

                                                                                                                          ��v9��▒���xt▒�@�P                  

                                                                                                                                           ��t�M             

                                                                                                                                                �L$�@�$����▒9wwу�                                                                                                                                                         

    [^_]�U���+�U                                                                                                                                             

                ����؋                                                                                                                                        

                     ����ЋD�]�U���+�U                                                                                                                        

                                     ����؋                                                                                                                   

                                          �������@]�U����+�U                                                                                                 

                                                            ����؋�      ����@]�U���+�U                                                                       

                                                                                      ����؋                                                                  

                                                                                           ����ЋD�]�U����+�U                                                 

                                                                                                            ����؋��     ȋD�]�U���+�U����؋                    

                                                                                                                                         ����ЋU              

                                                                                                                                               �T�]�U���+�U  

                                                                                                                                                           ����؋                                                                                                                                                          

   �������]�U���]�U��VS���u                                                                                                                                  

                           �+����؋                                                                                                                           

                                  ����ЋL���C��t&�P                                                                                                           

                                                  ��t�t$                                                                                                     

                                                        �D�A�D$�$��[^]��D$�$�����1��[^]�U��WVS���}                                                           

                                                                                                  �u�+����؋                                                  

                                                                                                           �����ЋL���C��t#�P��t�t$                           

                                                                                                                                  �|�A�D$�$��[^_]��E         

                                                                                                                                                    <���[^_]�����U��VS����u                                                                                                                                               

              ����������S�P���$���������[^]�����U��S����$������C�$��������[]�����U��S�����$��������[]�U��S��ĸ+�                                              

                                                                                                               �U                                            

                                                                                                                 ����t4������D����H����zu��H����C����H����B���[]ËB��u��:������L���ǅP�����H����A                                                                                                                           

                                  ��t|�� ��X�����`����� �$����������+�]                                                                                      

                                                                       ����؋��X����� ǅP����+�M                                                               

                                                                                              ����؋��X����� �+���؋M                                          

                                                                                                                   �������D����T�M                           

                                                                                                                                  ��������D����D�拝H����ǅP���������U                                                                                                                                                      

       ��� ��T�����`����� �$��������͸+�M                                                                                                                     

                                        ����؋��T����� ǅP����+�M                                                                                              

                                                               ����؋��T����� �+�M                                                                            

                                                                                 ����؋��D�����H�������L�����H����z�;�����L����i��P�����������D$��$x��������[]Ë]                                                                                                                                                           

  �\��D$��H����B�$�ǅP����6����U                                                                                                                              

                               �T$��H����A�$�Q                                                                                                               

                                              �#���U��S������E                                                                                               

                                                              �D$�$��������[]�U��WVS��                                                                       

                                                                                      �E▒�+���؋��������Ǎ����Ƌ�D0���+���؋����]▒����D0�A��A�E                  

                                                                                                                                           ��EE              

                                                                                                                                               ��E�A         

                                                                                                                                                    �E�A���� 

                                                                                                                                                            [^_]Ë�                                                                                                                                                        

     ;�t4�+���؋��                                                                                                                                            

                 �G��                                                                                                                                        

                     �?��4��X������D�������D$��$�������]▒�                                                                                                   

                                                          ��U��VS�� �������Ƌ��E                                                                              

�@                                                                             �F�F�$������4$������$���������@                                               

  �E�D$�D$                                                                                                                                                   

          �D�D$�4$�������C�؃� [^]�U��WVS��,�u�E                                                                                                              

                                               ��Ѝ<Ÿ+����؋���S��to�t�E��D$�C�$�Ҹ+����؋���t$�B�D$                                                             

                                                                                                �B                                                           

                                                                                                  �D��D$�E��$������M                                         

                                                                                                                    �Q��Q��ȃ�,[^_]��t$�U                     

                                                                                                                                        �$������@�D�D$��$������S�_���U��VS����u                                                                                                                                           

                  �6����$�������C��C                                                                                                                         

                                    ����1������▒r���[^]�Cannot read property of object - no read handler definedCannot write property of object - no write handler defined/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/Zend/zend_objects_API.cTrying to clone uncloneable object of class %sGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.rel.text.rel.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.comment.note.GNU-stack4�                                                  

ELF�4(                                                                                                                                                       

      U�������t�ËE�D$��B �$������1���U��WVS��<�ÉU��΋�D�D$�<$�������D��|$�C �$������E������1�����у��M��M                                                      

                                                                                                       �M��C��E��щ������D$▒�D$�D$                            

                                                                                                                                 �E��D$                      

                                                                                                                                       �L�t$�E��$�����1��<[^_]�U��WVS���E��׉΋�D$�$�������t�;1t                                                                                                                            

                                 �E�0���                                                                                                                     

                                        �{f�u��E�1�E��E                                                                                                      

                                                       �D$�E��$�����E��������[^_]�U��S��U                                                                    

                                                                                         �M�E                                                                

                                                                                             �]�[]�v���U��S��U                                               

                                                                                                              �M�E                                           

                                                                                                                  �]�[]�U���U��S��U                          

                                                                                                                                   �M�E                      

                                                                                                                                       �]�[]�����U��S��U     

                                                                                                                                                        �M�E 

                                                                                                                                                            �]�[]�f���U��VS�� ��D$(�4$�������1������(r��D$�D$                                                                                                             

                                                �D�D$�$������D$                                                                                              

                                                               �DJ�\$�4$������؃� [^]�U�����$�����1���U��WVS��,��D$�$������}��u��a�D�E��D$�$������U��z   ����� �D$��D$�B�D$                                                                                                                                                

             ��D�E��D$�E��$������D$�$������D$�D$�D$                                                                                                          

                                                   �|�t$�$��������n�����,[^_]�U����(�E��D$                                                                   

                                                                                          �E�D�E                                                             

                                                                                                �D$��$��������u�E������U����(�U�E��D$                        

                                                                                                                                     �B�D��D$��$��������t�E  

                                                                                                                                                           �E�:����U��S��$�D$        ��$��������D$                                                                                                                        

                                     �D$                                                                                                                     

                                        �D�E                                                                                                                 

                                            �D$�$������D$�D$U�D$                                                                                             

                                                                �D�E�D$�$������؃�$[]�Only first PHPINIDir directive honored per configuration tree - subsequent ones ignoredDirectory containing the php.ini filenoneOnmerge_php_configphp_valuePHP Value Modifierphp_flagPHP Flag Modifierphp_admin_valuePHP Value Modifier (Admin)php_admin_flagPHP Flag Modifier (Admin)PHPINIDir▒�$7l@R��b}K����XGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.rel.text.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.rodata.str1.1.rel.rodata.comment.note.GNU-stack@     �                                                                                    

                                                                        %XX02X~?2��R�� N        dx

        �                                                                                        Z0/c__s        �

         ���5'5�6�iDK!bl!z�!��!�J�UF                                                                             

ELFT4(                                                                                                           

     ��1����22PA/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/sapi/apache2handler/mod_php5.cGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.rel.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.comment.note.GNU-stack%@8 !  <(     x02xT?�/H��X                                                                  

                                                                                           �                                                                 

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/gd/libgd/gd.c: In function 'php_gd_gdImageConvolution':                                             

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/openssl/openssl.c: In function 'php_openssl_x509_from_zval':                                        

ELF                                                                                                                                                          

   4(                                                                                                                                                        

        U��WVS��                                                                                                                                             

                ��vU��▒���zt6�:u1����t'�B��t �B�E                                                                                                            

                                                 �D�t$�B�$����h����▒9ww���                                                                                   

                                                                          [^_]�U��S����t*�{v$��▒��Ѐxt�����▒9Kw�[]�U��WVS��                                   

                                                                                                                          ��v9��▒���xt▒�@�P                  

                                                                                                                                           ��t�M             

                                                                                                                                                �L$�@�$����▒9wwу�                                                                                                                                                         

    [^_]�U���+�U                                                                                                                                             

                ����؋                                                                                                                                        

                     ����ЋD�]�U���+�U                                                                                                                        

                                     ����؋                                                                                                                   

                                          �������@]�U����+�U                                                                                                 

                                                            ����؋�      ����@]�U���+�U                                                                       

                                                                                      ����؋                                                                  

                                                                                           ����ЋD�]�U����+�U                                                 

                                                                                                            ����؋��     ȋD�]�U���+�U����؋                    

                                                                                                                                         ����ЋU              

                                                                                                                                               �T�]�U���+�U  

                                                                                                                                                           ����؋                                                                                                                                                          

   �������]�U���]�U��VS���u                                                                                                                                  

                           �+����؋                                                                                                                           

                                  ����ЋL���C��t&�P                                                                                                           

                                                  ��t�t$                                                                                                     

                                                        �D�A�D$�$��[^]��D$�$�����1��[^]�U��WVS���}                                                           

                                                                                                  �u�+����؋                                                  

                                                                                                           �����ЋL���C��t#�P��t�t$                           

                                                                                                                                  �|�A�D$�$��[^_]��E         

                                                                                                                                                    <���[^_]�����U��VS����u                                                                                                                                               

              ����������S�P���$���������[^]�����U��S����$������C�$��������[]�����U��S�����$��������[]�U��S��ĸ+�                                              

                                                                                                               �U                                            

                                                                                                                 ����t4������D����H����zu��H����C����H����B���[]ËB��u��:������L���ǅP�����H����A                                                                                                                           

                                  ��t|�� ��X�����`����� �$����������+�]                                                                                      

                                                                       ����؋��X����� ǅP����+�M                                                               

                                                                                              ����؋��X����� �+���؋M                                          

                                                                                                                   �������D����T�M                           

                                                                                                                                  ��������D����D�拝H����ǅP���������U                                                                                                                                                      

       ��� ��T�����`����� �$��������͸+�M                                                                                                                     

                                        ����؋��T����� ǅP����+�M                                                                                              

                                                               ����؋��T����� �+�M                                                                            

                                                                                 ����؋��D�����H�������L�����H����z�;�����L����i��P�����������D$��$x��������[]

Ë]                                                                                                                                                           

  �\��D$��H����B�$�ǅP����6����U                                                                                                                              

                               �T$��H����A�$�Q                                                                                                               

                                              �#���U��S������E                                                                                               

                                                              �D$�$��������[]�U��WVS��                                                                       

                                                                                      �E▒�+���؋��������Ǎ����Ƌ�D0���+���؋����]▒����D0�A��A�E                  

                                                                                                                                           ��EE              

                                                                                                                                               ��E�A         

                                                                                                                                                    �E�A���� 

                                                                                                                                                            [^_]Ë�                                                                                                                                                        

     ;�t4�+���؋��                                                                                                                                            

                 �G��                                                                                                                                        

                     �?��4��X������D�������D$��$�������]▒�                                                                                                   

                                                          ��U��VS�� �������Ƌ��E                                                                              

�@                                                                             �F�F�$������4$������$���������@                                               

  �E�D$�D$                                                                                                                                                   

          �D�D$�4$�������C�؃� [^]�U��WVS��,�u�E                                                                                                              

                                               ��Ѝ<Ÿ+����؋���S��to�t�E��D$�C�$�Ҹ+����؋���t$�B�D$                                                             

                                                                                                �B                                                           

                                                                                                  �D��D$�E��$������M                                         

                                                                                                                    �Q��Q��ȃ�,[^_]��t$�U                     

                                                                                                                                        �$������@�D�D$��$������S�_���U��VS����u                                                                                                                                           

                  �6����$�������C��C                                                                                                                         

                                    ����1������▒r���[^]�Cannot read property of object - no read handler definedCannot write property of object - no write handler defined/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/Zend/zend_objects_API.cTrying to clone uncloneable object of class %sGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.rel.text.rel.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.comment.note.GNU-stack4�                                                  

ELF\4(  U��WVS���M�>�������A�������&t                                                                                                                        

                                     �����:u���)��U���)�t9�M                                                                                                 

                                                            �1���t������������u���+u                                                                         

                                                                                    ��M���[^_]�1������}                                                      

                                                                                                       ��)M��U��B��[^_]É�����GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack�!��,�/5E��    D��                                                                  

                                                                                           �strlcat.cphp_strlcatELF�4(  �L$����q�U��Q1�Y]�a��GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!LL,L/5{{E(�   ���                                                  

                                                                                                           conftest.cmainELF�   4(        

----------

## AntonyMCs

conftest.cmainELF�   4(                           

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/odbc/php_odbc.c: In function 'zif_odbc_columns':                                                    

ELF�4(                                                                                                                                                       

      U�������t�ËE�D$��B �$������1���U��WVS��<�ÉU��΋�D�D$�<$�������D��|$�C �$������E������1�����у��M��M                                                      

                                                                                                       �M��C��E��щ������D$▒�D$�D$                            

                                                                                                                                 �E��D$                      

                                                                                                                                       �L�t$�E��$�����1��<[^_]�U��WVS���E��׉΋�D$�$�������t�;1t                                                                                                                            

                                 �E�0���                                                                                                                     

                                        �{f�u��E�1�E��E                                                                                                      

                                                       �D$�E��$�����E��������[^_]�U��S��U                                                                    

                                                                                         �M�E                                                                

                                                                                             �]�[]�v���U��S��U                                               

                                                                                                              �M�E                                           

                                                                                                                  �]�[]�U���U��S��U                          

                                                                                                                                   �M�E                      

                                                                                                                                       �]�[]�����U��S��U     

                                                                                                                                                        �M�E 

                                                                                                                                                            �]�[]�f���U��VS�� ��D$(�4$�������1������(r��D$�D$                                                                                                             

                                                �D�D$�$������D$                                                                                              

                                                               �DJ�\$�4$������؃� [^]�U�����$�����1���U��WVS��,��D$�$������}��u��a�D�E��D$�$������U��z   ����� �D$��D$�B�D$                                                                                                                                                

             ��D�E��D$�E��$������D$�$������D$�D$�D$                                                                                                          

                                                   �|�t$�$��������n�����,[^_]�U����(�E��D$                                                                   

                                                                                          �E�D�E                                                             

                                                                                                �D$��$��������u�E������U����(�U�E��D$                        

                                                                                                                                     �B�D��D$��$��������t�E  

                                                                                                                                                           �E�:����U��S��$�D$        ��$��������D$                                                                                                                        

                                     �D$                                                                                                                     

                                        �D�E                                                                                                                 

                                            �D$�$������D$�D$U�D$                                                                                             

                                                                �D�E�D$�$������؃�$[]�Only first PHPINIDir directive honored per configuration tree - subsequent ones ignoredDirectory containing the php.ini filenoneOnmerge_php_configphp_valuePHP Value Modifierphp_flagPHP Flag Modifierphp_admin_valuePHP Value Modifier (Admin)php_admin_flagPHP Flag Modifier (Admin)PHPINIDir▒�$7l@R��b}K����XGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.rel.text.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.rodata.str1.1.rel.rodata.comment.note.GNU-stack@     �                                                                                    

                                                                        %XX02X~?2��R�� N        dx

        �                                                                                        Z0/c__s        �

         ���5'5�6�iDK!bl!z�!��!�J�UF                                                                             

ELF�4(  GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!44,4/5ccEp    ���php_scandir.cELF�4(

ELFT4(                                                                                                                                                

     ��1����22PA/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/sapi/apache2handler/mod_php5.cGCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.rel.data.bss.rodata.str1.4.comment.note.GNU-stack%@8 !  <(     x02xT?�/H��X                                                                  

                                                                                           �                                                                 

EL4(    U��VS�u                                                                                                                                              

               �E����t7���t(������t!��������u���t�֍2[^]Ë��������t������u���GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack^!��,�/5��Ep�    ���                                                                                                                  

                                           ^strlcpy.cphp_strlcpyELFx                                                                                         

EL4(    U��VS�u                                                                                                                                              

               �E����t7���t(������t!��������u���t�֍2[^]Ë��������t������u���GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack^!��,�/5��Ep�    ���                                                                                                                  

                                           ^strlcpy.cphp_strlcpyELF 4(                                                                                       

                                                                     U��WVS���}

                                                                               �]e��E�1��$��������< td��<       t^��t< ��t

ELF�4(  GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!44,4/5ccEp    �

                                                                                                                                 ��conftest.cELFh4(     U��WVS����U                                                                                                                                                       

      �u�������@1����:t�Ƅ�������:u���th�;t]�������u;����:t#���������t�����������u���؁�[^_]Ã��������u��;u��1��ڋ����GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3�gdhelpers.cphp_gd_gd_strtok_rdissectors/ec_napster.c: In function 'dissector_napster':                                                                      

ELFd@4(                                                                                                                                                      

        ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzAECRMuNuOEPiXia1a2a3a4a5a6a7a8a9aeatfffiflmunuoepixiChiEtaEthOhmPhiPsiRhoTaua10a11a12a13a14a15a16a17a18a19a20a21a22a23a24a25a26a27a28a29a30a31a32a33a34a35a36a37a38a39a40a41a42a43a44a45a46a47a48a49a50a51a52a53a54a55a56a57a58a59a60a61a62a63a64a65a66a67a68a69a70a71a72a73a74a75a76a77a78a79a81a82a83a84a97a98a99barchietaethffifflmu1onephipsirhosixtautwoyenBetaEuroIotaZetaa100a101a102a103a104a105a106a107a108a109a110a111a112a117a118a119a120a121a122a123a124a125a126a127a128a129a130a131a132a133a134a135a136a137a138a139a140a141a142a143a144a145a146a147a148a149a150a151a152a153a154a155a156a157a158a159a160a161a162a163a164a165a166a167a168a169a170a171a172a173a174a175a176a177a178a179a180a181a182a183a184a185a186a187a188a189a190a191a192a193a194a195a196a197a198a199a200a201a202a203a204betacentclubfivefouriotalessninephi1plusringzerozeta.nullAlphaAringDeltaGammaKappaOmegaSigmaThetaThornUringacutealephalphaanglearingbrevecaroncoloncommadeltaeightequalfrancgammagraveheartkappaminusomegasevensigmaslashspacespadethetathornthreetildeunionuringAacuteAbreveAgraveAsmallAtildeBsmallCacuteCcaronCsmallDcaronDcroatDsmallEacuteEcaronEgraveEsmallFsmallGbreveGsmallHsmallIacuteIgraveIsmallJsmallKsmallLacuteLambdaLcaronLslashLsmallMsmallNacuteNcaronNsmallNtildeOacuteOgraveOslashOsmallOtildePsmallQsmallRacuteRcaronRsmallSacuteScaronSsmallTcaronTsmallUacuteUgraveUsmallVsmallWsmallXsmallYacuteYsmallZacuteZcaronZsmallaacuteabreveagraveatildebulletcacuteccarondaggerdcarondcroatdegreedividedollareacuteecaronegraveemdashendashexclamfloringbrevehypheniacuteigravelacutelambdalcaronlslashmacronminutenacutencaronntildeoacuteogonekograveomega1oslashotildeperiodracutercaronrupiahsacutescaronsecondsigma1tcarontheta1uacuteugraveyacutezacutezcaron.notdefAEsmallAmacronAogonekEmacronEogonekEpsilonImacronIogonekOEsmallOmacronOmicronUmacronUogonekUpsilonamacronaogonekarrowupbraceexcedilladiamonddmacrondotmathelementemacroneogonekepsilongreaterimacroniogoneklozengenbspaceomacronomicrononehalfpercentproductradicalsectionsimilarumacronuogonekupsilonCcedillaEthsmallIfrakturRfrakturScedillaUpsilon1asteriskccedillacurrencydieresisdotlessiellipsisemptysetfractiongradientinfinityintegralmultiplynotequalonethirdquestionquotedblscedillasterlingsuchthatAdieresisEdieresisIdieresisOdieresisRingsmallUdieresisYdieresisadieresisampersandangleleftapplelogoarrowbotharrowdownarrowleftasuperiorbackslashbraceleftbrokenbarbsuperiorcongruentcopyrightdaggerdbldotaccentdsuperioredieresisesuperioridieresisincrementisuperiorlessequallogicalorlsuperiormsuperiornotsubsetnsuperiorodieresisoneeighthonefittedosuperioroverscoreparagraphparenleftplusminusquoteleftradicalexrsuperiorsemicolonssuperiorsummationthereforetrademarktsuperiortwothirdsudieresisuniversalydieresisAcutesmallAringsmallBrevesmallCaronsmallEdotaccentGravesmallIdotaccentThornsmallTildesmallZdotaccentanglerightarrowdbluparrowrightasciitildebracerightcirclepluscircumflexedotaccentexclamdownfiguredashgermandblsintegralbtintegralexintegraltplogicalandlogicalnotnotelementnumbersignonequarterparenrightquoterightregisteredunderscorezdotaccentAacutesmallAcircumflexAgravesmallAtildesmallEacutesmallEcircumflexEgravesmallIacutesmallIcircumflexIgravesmallLslashsmallMacronsmallNtildesmallOacutesmallOcircumflexOgoneksmallOgravesmallOslashsmallOtildesmallScaronsmallUacutesmallUcircumflexUgravesmallYacutesmallZcaronsmallacircumflexapproxequalarrowvertexasciicircumbraceleftbtbracelefttpbracketleftcommaaccentecircumflexequivalenceexclamsmallexistentialfiveeighthsicircumflexocircumflexoneinferioroneoldstyleonesuperiorordfeminineparenleftbtparenleftexparenlefttppartialdiffperthousandquotesinglesixinferiorsixoldstylesixsuperiortwoinferiortwooldstyletwosuperiorucircumflexweierstrassCedillasmallGcommaaccentKcommaaccentLcommaaccentNcommaaccentRcommaaccentScommaaccentTcommaaccentarrowdblbotharrowdbldownarrowdblleftarrowhorizexasteriskmathbraceleftmidbracerightbtbracerighttpbracketrightcentinferiorcentoldstylecentsuperiorfiveinferiorfiveoldstylefivesuperiorfourinferiorfouroldstylefoursuperiorgcommaaccentgreaterequalhungarumlautintersectionkcommaaccentlcommaaccentncommaaccentnineinferiornineoldstyleninesuperiorordmasculineparenrightbtparenrightexparenrighttppropersubsetproportionalquestiondownquotedblbasequotedblleftrcommaaccentreflexsubsetregistersansscommaaccentseveneighthstcommaaccentthreeeighthszeroinferiorzerooldstylezerosuperiorCcedillasmallDieresissmallOhungarumlautUhungarumlautarrowdblrightbracerightmidbracketleftbtbracketleftexbracketlefttpcolonmonetarycommainferiorcommasuperiorcopyrightsanseightinferioreightoldstyleeightsuperiorguillemotleftguilsinglleftohungarumlautperpendicularquestionsmallquotedblrightregisterserifseveninferiorsevenoldstylesevensuperiorthreeinferiorthreeoldstylethreequartersthreesuperiortrademarksansuhungarumlautAdieresissmallDotaccentsmallEdieresissmallIdieresissmallOdieresissmallUdieresissmallYdieresissmallampersandsmallbracketrightbtbracketrightexbracketrighttpcarriagereturncirclemultiplycopyrightserifdollarinferiordollaroldstyledollarsuperiorguillemotrightguilsinglrighthypheninferiorhyphensuperioronedotenleaderperiodcenteredperiodinferiorperiodsuperiorpropersupersetquotesinglbasereflexsupersettrademarkseriftwodotenleaderCircumflexsmallexclamdownsmallAcircumflexsmallEcircumflexsmallIcircumflexsmallOcircumflexsmallUcircumflexsmallHungarumlautsmallparenleftinferiorparenleftsuperiorquestiondownsmallparenrightinferiorparenrightsuperiorthreequartersemdashk4h�l9��

ELF�4(  GCC: (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2.symtab.strtab.shstrtab.text.data.bss.comment.note.GNU-stack!44,4/5ccEp    �

                                                                                                                                 ��conftest.c/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.10/work/php-5.2.10/ext/odbc/php_odbc.c: In function 'zif_odbc_columns':

Searching for anomalies in shell history files... nothing found

Checking `asp'... not infected

Checking `bindshell'... not infected

Checking `lkm'... chkproc: nothing detected

chkdirs: nothing detected

Checking `rexedcs'... not found

Checking `sniffer'... eth0: not promisc and no PF_PACKET sockets

Checking `w55808'... not infected

Checking `wted'... chkwtmp: nothing deleted

Checking `scalper'... not infected

Checking `slapper'... not infected

Checking `z2'... chklastlog: nothing deleted

Checking `chkutmp'...  The tty of the following user process(es) were not found

 in /var/run/utmp !

! RUID          PID TTY    CMD

! root         4618 tty7   /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-4tLmnd

chkutmp: nothing deleted

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tronybox ~ #emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================                                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13     

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Feb 2010 09:15:01 +0000                                                  

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]                                                                       

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                        

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es_ES es en_US en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utf8 vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ac97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_ES es en_US en" NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd dlight enterprise ergonomics groovy identity mobility php profiler webcommon apisupport harness ide java websvccommon nb" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## AntonyMCs

A little more info, booting in single mode looks fine and fsck doesn't report any problem in the file system.

Login as root from a terminal does the same behavior than su - in konsole.

BS,

Tony

----------

## nativemad

These things in /var/tmp/portage are typically leftovers from non successful builds... maybe it would be the best to wipe them (probably with a backup for further investigation first) and see what happens.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AntonyMCs

Yes, i wanted to keep them for investigation. But good idea to back them up and wipe.

----------

